# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Northshore-Pros auf Deutschland-Trip!

## Stylo77

Die Fahrer: die Rocky Mountain-Frorider alias Wade Simmons und Thomas Vanderham. Die kanadischen Top-Freerider sollen sich ein Bild von der deutschen Szene machen. Und ihr könnt dabei sein (5.-7.5.2003)! Unsere Anlaufstellen:
•München, Bombenkrater / Bischofsmais, BMW-Bikepark/ Nürnberg,Zabo 
weitere infos unter www.bike-magazin.de/

----------


## TiSpOkEs

Alte News aber trotzem geil. Schade das se nicht am WE kommen. Na ja wird den Tag wohl nix mit Schule und Arbeit

----------


## Stylo77

wenns für dich nix neues ist interessiert mich das eigentlich nicht es soll aber leute geben die das noch nicht wissen

----------


## Philipp

wochenende wäre besser, da könnte ich kommen... unter der woche ist es schlecht  könnte jemand pics machen in nürnberg??

----------


## Haiflyer

bin echt noch am überlegen ob ich am dienstag nach nürnberg fahren soll. am montag hab ich tolle musterung da kann ich ned nach münchen. ich mein scheiß auf den tag schule was solls. hätte da eh nur 4 stunden und die sind sowieso unnötig wie kunst und deutsch.

----------


## Stylo77

ich werde auf jeden fall alles auf video und foto festhalten

----------


## Philipp

@stylo77: könntest du dann mir die pics per mail schicken???
des problem ist bei mir nach nürnberg zu kommen, da ich noch keine 18 bin und meine eltern in urlaub sind

----------


## Stylo77

ich denke ich werde die besten pics eh bei pinkbike.com reinstellen

----------


## X-up

bist a kleinse kind odda was   , kannst ned mal von Erlangen nach NBG fahren  steig in erlangen in zug ein, fahr nach NBG steig dort aus, fahr mit der strassenbahn bis haltestelle tiergarten, dann bist ja scho da

----------


## babi

du hast ned ganz verstanden oder 
er is noch ned 18   
hahahahhaahahha

----------


## Philipp

wennste mir sagen kannst wie ich nach erlangen kommen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stylo77

was geht denn mit dir in deinem profil steht du wohnst in erlangen

----------


## Philipp

also ich wohne in wachenroth und der landkreis heißt erlangenhöchstadt, weil des kaff kennt ja sowieso keiner.

----------


## Stylo77

ich glaub ich spinn laut routenplaner wohnst du 53 km von nürnberg weg und weisst nicht wie du nach nürnberg kommst 
sorry aber da fällt mir nix mehr ein
muuuaaaahhhhh

----------


## Philipp

bei uns fährt kein bus nach nürnberg oder ins nächstes dorf, wo ich vielleicht nach höchstadt komme und von dort nach erlangen!! ich hab scho überall geschaut.

----------


## Philipp

und mittwochs fährt kein bus von höchstadt nach erlangen

----------


## Stylo77

und wie weit ist es bis höchstadt ?

----------


## Philipp

bis höchstadt ist es ca.15km. bis dort hin ist ja kein problem, aber nach erlangen zu kommen.

----------


## chester

servus, wann kommen die denn genau nach nbg ? würde ich wirlich gerne sehen  ! und video kamera ist da auf alle fälle plicht  weist du da ne Uhrzeit ?

----------


## X-up

ca. 12,00 uhr, also mittags so

----------


## DMRKILLER

am mitwoch geh ma zabo oder x-up da zeig ma dennen mal was wir können oder?  
------------------------------------------------------------
DMR RULES

----------


## X-up

STD!!!  STANDART MAN; DAN ZERREISS ICHS DMR GLEICH GANZ

----------


## TiSpOkEs

Genau mach das ^^ Hat der Riss sich schon erweitert?

----------


## X-up

du siehst mich (fast) jeden Tag, also schau selber nach

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ja leider seh ich dich, könntest auch mal net kommen

----------


## X-up

YO MAMA.................

----------


## Moe

Hehe, ich werd morgn den Herrn Simmons treffen  
Werd euch dann morgn abnd postn wie der so drauf is.

MfG

----------


## Moe

Also Leute, gleich ma vorweg:
Erwartet net zuviel.
Es is nix großartiges und er zeigt auch keine spektakulären Sachen. Die Frorider san die ganze Zeit bloß a paar mittlere Doubles gefahrn, kein einziger Drop. Und obendrein warn unsre Jungs vom Krater um Klassen bessere Dirtjumper als die Frorider.
Bin ehrlich gesagt recht enttäuscht. Er kam auch statt um 14 uhr um 17:30 Uhr, hat uns schön bei der Hitze schmoren lassen  
Naja, vielleicht geht er ja in Nürnberg und in B-Mais mehr ab. Bei uns hat er wirklich gar nix anständiges gezeigt.
Naja, MfG
Moe

----------


## X-up

naja, kann ma nix machen, muss ich ihm halt mal zeigen wo der hammer hängt (in nürnberg aufn den zabo trails)

----------


## Stylo77

irgendwie steht auf der seite von der "Bike" das ganze gegenteil von dem was du hier behauptest !
und am geisskopf heute mussen darren und super t heftigst abgegangen sein (no foot can can drop vom evil eye)

----------


## Cru Jones

Die Bike jubelt diese Freerider doch eh in den Himmel. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das von Moe stimmt, ich zumindest war an der Eurobike von den Froridern ganz und gar nicht beeindruckt.

----------


## Stylo77

vergleiche einfach die bilder und das was moe geschrieben hat

----------


## Cru Jones

Also Dirtmässig sieht man da noch nichts wahnsinniges, bzw. der schönste Sprung (No Foot One Hand) ist wieder von einem Einheimischen. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass die Jungs nicht fahren können, aber scheinbar nur vor Kamera und nicht derart überlegen, wies manchmal rüberkommt.

----------


## Moe

Also tut mir Leid, die paar Dirts warn echt fad. Ich mein, wenn se schon dirtn wolln, solln se ma net mit am Switch mit Super T kommen, die ganze Zeit grauenvolle Hinterradaufsetzer, das war nimmer schön zum anschaun. Kein einziger Drop (jedenfalls net so lang ich da war). Und von BM hab i net geredet, mag ja sein dass sie da gerockt habn, aber BkM war echt scheiße.
Wo gibt's denn die Fotos von der BkM-session ? Dann kann ich euch sagn wer von denen war und welche unsre Jungs warn.
MfG

----------


## Moe

Ok hab die pics grad gesehn. Wusste gar net das der mit dem gelben Bullit der Klassen war!  Naja, der is mit dem riesn Ding auch Doubles gesprungen   Die Laufräder haben es erstaunlicherweise überlebt. Der war am schlimmsten, der hat keinen einzigen Double sauber gesprungen. Und den Drop vom Felsen runter hab i nimmer gesehn, der is zwar sehr schön, aber einige von unsren Locals hupfen da auch relativ easy runter(meistens der Chris, wer den kennt;Grünes S8 mit Monster 2003).
Achja, die schönste Aktion des Tages war immer noch unser Train zu siebt die "Kante" runter, aber das habn se natürlich net fotografiert, weil's ja "bloß" von uns unwichtigen Locals war. 
MfG

----------


## Wohli

I hab dacht da Simmons is no verletzt

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm heute am geisskopf ham mir unsgewundert warum da so a "packerl" Amis am rumfahren ist...

und dann später erfahren dass des die grossen helden waren. 

ob und was für krasse sachen sie angeblich heute gemacht haben. keine ahnung.
des was ich gesehen hab war das sie recht flott unterwegs waren. scheinbar an relaxten tag gehabt haben, und von Autogrammjägern (wenige aber penetrante die sich alles ham unterschreien lassen...) genervt wurden.

ich glaub manchmal is pro a scheiss job

----------


## Wohli

Des glaub ich auch!
Wennst nie in Ruhe fahren kannst und imma a paar Kinder an Deim Hemdzipfl kleben

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

I drau ma zu behaubten, dass ich einer der wenigen, villeicht sogar der einzige am board bin, der sagen kann dass a mittm Simmons und mittm Schley schon a richtige Tour gfahren ist.
Und wenn da wer behaubtet, dass de Jungs ned sooooo guad fahrn können, dann kennt der nur de halbe wahrheit!
Gut, des dirtn haben ned erfunden, aber:
es müssats mal de Jungs auf an singletrail erleben!!! de genagan in der freien Natur soooooo ab! Ich bin zwar locker hinterhergfahrn, geschwindigkeitstechnisch, aber was de auf de radln zeitweise aufführen ist anfoch nur mehr geil und very stylisch! Do mocht des zuaschaun echt Spass! 
Oiso tuats ned so vü lestern, des san a nur Menschen!

----------


## Stylo77

also bei uns sind sie schon ordentlich abgegangen
wenn ich zeit hab stell ich mal die fotos rein

----------


## X-up

ja mach bidde die pics rein   (kann ich mal zu dir kommen und die videos anschauen , Bidde:-)

----------


## TiSpOkEs

Also die gingen gut ab bei uns. Klassen (oder mit C) leiht sich n Fox Shirt zum dropppen wegen Sponsorgründen, sie geben einem Nescafe, Poster, Autogrammkarten und Signaturen wohin man will. Bearclaw macht seine 360° und Supoermanseatgrap. Also echt nicht übel.

----------


## baxstar

OHH MANN!! ICH KÖNNT MIR IN DEN ARSCH BEISEN!!
am montag hat mir noch einer erzählt dass dangeblich wade simmons nach nbg kommen soll aber ich habs ihm eigentlich net abgenommen! dann such ich heute hier im board nach simmons hat mir aber irgendwie nix geliefert! so um halb 6 ruf ich nen kumpel an ob wir a weng in der city biken gehn. dann hat er noch mal nach simmons gesucht und dann eben doch diesen thread gefundn! habn uns sofort auf die socken gemacht allerdings kamen wir viel zu spät und die waren schon längst weitergezogen! war einer von euch mit denen dabei? wo sind die noch hin?
ALSO BITTE PICS!!!!!!

----------


## Stylo77

www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=84278


www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=84278

----------


## TiSpOkEs

die sind nach frankfurt. und fahren die tage nach linz und von da  gehts wieder ab nach canada. wann se in linz sind ka. frag mal v1per

----------


## TiSpOkEs

WOW sieht ja geil aus. haste scheen gemacht   schade das DV Cams keien bessere Auflösung machen. Wusste gar nicht das es bei uns so grün is

----------


## chester

zu geil die bilder, wer hätte das gedacht das die Jungs echt mal so zwischendurch vorbeischaun und dann auch noch so abgehen ! hätte ich zu gerne gesehen ! hast du noch paar bilder ?

----------


## Stylo77

ja leider scheiss auflösung 
ja ich hab noch mehr dauert aber bis ich alle raufgeladen hab

----------


## TiSpOkEs

lass dir zeit. bilder und videos haben wir genug. hatten ca 3 digicams und 3 oder 4 dv cams. also alles von mehreren positionen. nen kleinen bericht sollte es auf www.bike-magazin.de geben aber glaubt net was da steht, zumindestens war den ablauf betrifft. zabo ham die NIE gesehn. auf dem ertsen bild sieht man tyler mit dem shirt einer unser locals *g* tja was man net alles für dne sponsor machen muss . und das bils "Action à la Frorider" ham se ca 10 mal angefahren bis der fotograf es endlich richtig hinbekommen hatte. die armen ^^

----------


## p3killa

Also die jungs warn schon nich schlecht drauf aber ich hätte gern mehr drops gesehn.

----------


## X-up

wo is n da der report von uns ? alte feste  WO 

mach mal den direkten link hin bidde lars:

----------


## Stylo77

und noch eins

www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=84287

----------


## Stylo77

www.bike-magazin.de/

----------


## baxstar

bis wann war´n die denn an der alten feste?

----------


## Philipp

kann man in nächster zeit die videos runterladen??

----------


## BATMAN

Wo ist das, wo die Bilder auf der bike Seite geschossen worden sind?

----------


## Stylo77

waren bis ca 17.00 da
an den videos arbeite ich 
die bilder sind vom Steinbrüchlein und Alte Veste

----------


## Philipp

mal ne frage: wo ist den genau die alte veste?? nürnberg oder fürth??

----------


## BATMAN

Zirndorf am Kanal
Sowas weiß man doch

----------


## TiSpOkEs

fahrt rauf mitm auto oder mimt rad bis zur alten veste (is teer strasse) dann mitm rad auf den wanderweg, beim kleinen restaurante da oben vorbei und durch die abgrenzung. es geht kurz bergab, es kommt ne schranke die von links zu umfahren gehts. und noch n stück bergab und schon ist man da. unübersehbar DIREKT am wanderweg! man hört x-up auch schon von weitem rumschreien

----------


## X-up

HAHAHA..............

----------


## dita

zwischen linz und canada sind sie noch beim bikeopening in saalbach hinterglemm

----------


## v1per

linz is oba a wochn vorm opening oda ned? )

----------


## dita

genau - bin übrigens dort

----------


## v1per

ich a

----------


## dita

ja dann cu @ plesching

----------


## v1per

bis donn
i geh pennen gn8

----------


## pagey

in linz bin ich natürlich auch (mit gattin)    i hab da no a rechnung offen mit so an dreckshügel dort

----------


## chilifresser

o nein bitte net i fahr die sicher net ham!
wennst jammerst! :Smile: )))

und wehe ndir du verletzt di wieder am dreckshügel du mußt noch den ganzen sommer fit sein!

----------


## niZo

> du mußt noch den ganzen sommer fit sein!


und zwar jeden abend im zelt!    wuahahahaaaa!

----------


## TiSpOkEs

dann sind se ja noch 2 wochen hier. hmm auch net schlecht

----------


## X-up

hey, wer hat alles die neue BIKe  da bin ich und der DMRKILLER zu sehen     (aber leider ned in action)

auf dem bild wo der superT des gap an der fürther feste springt, sitzen 2 leute unterm absprung, der linke davon bin ich, mitm grünen t-shirt ! und oben rechts neberm absprung is der drmkiller, mit dem wade simmons seine camara ! (da beim baum)

----------


## pagey

wir kaufen/lesen kein BIKE

----------


## X-up

ich sonst au ned, aber weil ich da drin bin scho

----------


## Old Anonym

oh mann du bist so lächerlich- das du dich nicht selbst peinlich findest...

----------


## incredibledave

na, na, na... wir hamms im allgemeinen net so gerne, wenn anonyme hier im board anfangen rumzupöbeln !  wennst dem herrn x-up was sagen möchtest, dann bitte registrieren un höflich, oder im icq ! aber net im forum spamen !

aber was is dagegen einzuwenden, wenn er erwähnt, das er in der bike is ? hab mirs foto grad angekuckt (ja, ich lese bike  ) so viel sieht man ja net von ihm... aber der jump vom super t hat schon was ! schaut nett aus.

----------


## v1per

> wir hamms im allgemeinen net so gerne, wenn anonyme hier im board anfangen rumzupöbeln


i bin jo gor ned anonym

----------


## incredibledave

bei dir is das ja au was anderes! da weiss man ja wo´s herkommt

----------


## X-up

hey du schwuler, laber mich ned so blöd an OK ! sonst hau ich dich  und du würdest ja ned mal in die bike kommen, so hässlich  wie du bist

----------


## noohm

gähn  

Is gut nu

----------


## freakazoid

zeigt dein niveau .... 

aber egal jetz 
will da kan streit anfangen 
wie wärs mit thread schliessen ?

----------

